# Nyt Article Discussed



## SVS1000 (6/5/14)

And somewhat debunked

http://www.ecigarette-research.com/web/index.php/2013-04-07-09-50-07/2014/162-nyt-formald

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/5/14)

Good article. Allsow not doom and gloom, little bit of hope there


----------

